# aux annoying sound help



## shogi407 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hy all. I new on the forum.
Can somebody help me.
I install android tablet in my Peugeot 407. 
Tablet is connect throught heatphone plug to my aux in port on my headunit.
Tablet is charging over cigarete car charger.
Anoing sound comes throught speakers when tablet is on charging mode.
While not charging no anoing sound, only when charging.


----------



## ccapil (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: aux anoing sound help*

Have u tried using a different cigarette lighter charger ? Sounds like u are getting the noise through the cig lighter, could be a bad switched 12volt or ground wire on it. What does the sound sound like? Hissing high pitched,?


----------



## shogi407 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: aux anoing sound help*



ccapil said:


> Have u tried using a different cigarette lighter charger ? Sounds like u are getting the noise through the cig lighter, could be a bad switched 12volt or ground wire on it. What does the sound sound like? Hissing high pitched,?


Yes I tried a few chargers. Same anoing sound, yes hissing high piched. I think its a bad ground. I googled and found people with same problem. They sougest some ground noise isolator. Tomorow I will try 12v to 220v converter and home wall tablet charger. Maybie helps.


----------



## shogi407 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: aux anoing sound help*

Right now I try 12v dc converter to 220v ac, and home wall tablet charger and this is solved anoing sound, no buzzing, no nothing but to mouch converting (car 12v to 220v and 220v to 5v)


----------

